

Graham and Feynman Meet in the Middle - echair
http://www.jakevoytko.com/blog/2008/07/11/graham-and-feynman-meet-in-the-middle/

======
elai
Bottom up design: Create a bunch of robust libraries so your goal system is
simple to create.

Top down design: outline your goal system and work down to create the
components (or usually one off custom made stuff) to create your system.

~~~
thaumaturgy
And in software, both work, as long as you're paying attention. Software isn't
like rocket engine design in this sense, because you can still perform unit
tests without incurring a huge cost, even if the units are the result of a
carefully considered top-down design.

In any case, you begin to get into trouble if you're not clear on what your
goal is.

------
ynd
"First it is necessary to thoroughly understand the properties and limitations
of the materials to be used (for turbine blades, for example), and tests are
begun in experimental rigs to determine those."

I love this approach to engineering. Feynman always manages to remind me what
I like about science and engineering.

